# C# Buchempfehlung



## speddy411 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich suche für C# ein gutes Einsteiger Buch. Ich habe mit der Sprache vor kurzem neu angefangen und möchte nun mir Grundkenntnisse und wenn möglich einiges darüber hinaus selber beibringen.

Davor habe ich mit Visual Basic programmiert und habe mir ebenso die Grundkenntnisse angeeignet. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2010)

Visual C# 2010

wie der Vorgänger schon ein empfehlenswertes Buch!


----------



## Maltomat (5. Oktober 2010)

Kopf bis Fuß
Ein gutes Buch da sehr abwechselungsreich geschrieben ist.
Auch wenn es teuer ist es lohnt sich trotzdem (siehe Resonanzen bei Amazon)


----------

